# Wahoo bombs?



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Do any of y'all ever throw them? I know they are real popular on the west coast. Any thoughts? I really want to target some big wahoo with spinning gear and heard that these were deadly.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You troll those.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

www.charkbait.com/cs/csc9.htm 

They make a trolling and casting flavor. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several I've made along with some made by braid and blue water candy. I've caught one wahoo on them so far and quite a few tuna and kings. For casting to wahoo, I prefer a small yo-zuri bonito or 3-4oz silver spoon


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I have used one a couple times but I feel that a large spoon has way more action and more flash. I think the wobble of a yozuri or a spoon entices more bites.


----------

